

ITunes store now compatible with the GPL? - spot

http://www.apple.com/legal/itunes/us/terms.html says:<p>You may not copy (except as expressly permitted by this license and the Usage Rules), decompile, reverse-engineer, disassemble, attempt to derive the source code of, modify, or create derivative works of the Licensed Application, any updates, or any part thereof (except as and only to the extent that any foregoing restriction is prohibited by applicable law or to the extent as may be permitted by the licensing terms governing use of any <i>open-sourced</i> components included with the Licensed Application).<p>When did that change?  Does that mean I could include a GPL executable as part of my app?
======
spot
where's the amendment to this post:
[http://www.fsf.org/news/blogs/licensing/more-about-the-
app-s...](http://www.fsf.org/news/blogs/licensing/more-about-the-app-store-
gpl-enforcement) ?

------
RussNelson
The problem is that Apple's terms add restrictions, which the GPL prohibits.
If the author had uploaded the code, Apple's defense could be "Well, they
agreed to the terms, so their item is licensed under the combination of our
terms plus the GPL's terms, even though the GPL claims that it can't be
modified." Unfortunately, that doesn't work AT ALL if the work includes GPLed
code from a third party.

The solution is to create an "Itunes Open Source License" which says "The
terms of the GPL are superior to the Itunes license when they do not conflict,
but the Itunes license is superior if they do."

Or, alternatively, kick Apple's butt until they stop trying to restrict
freedoms granted by the GPL. At that point, the usage terms will be compatible
with the GPL.

------
wmf
I think some people are still complaining that the App Store does not provide
app source code on request.

~~~
gte910h
No, they're complaining about the copy protection on the binaries both legal
and technical

~~~
spot
the above clause says the copy protection does not apply to the open source
portions, so what's the problem?

~~~
gte910h
That doesn't fix the technical part. You can't copy apps from one phone to
another, etc, which is a prime issue with the GPL.

~~~
spot
But in the mac app store (which is also delivered by itunes) you could.

~~~
gte910h
no, it's delivered by the Mac Appstore app.

